
Plastic straw ban? Cigarette butts are the single greatest source of ocean trash - karangoeluw
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/plastic-straw-ban-cigarette-butts-are-single-greatest-source-ocean-n903661?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma
======
jakear
It always amazes me how otherwise environmentally friendly people are so
willing to discard butts on the ground.

